# La Française des jeux et le Mac.



## Elance (7 Juin 2001)

Après avoir lu les News je me suis empressé d'envoyer un mail a la Française des jeux et voici ce qu'il m'on répondu :
-----------------
Bonjour,

En réponse à votre mail du 06/06/01, nous sommes au regret de vous informer que la solution technique choisie lors de la conception du projet devait être accessible au plus grand nombre.
Or aujourd'hui environ 8% des utilisateurs possédent un Macintosh, environ 92% utilisent un PC.
De plus le Macintosh est généralement utilisé par les professionnels.
Pour le moment la solution technique retenue est donc le PC.
-------------------

Qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent raconter comme bêtises.

Suite à leur réponse je vous invite à leur envoyer un mail au service clientèle à l'adresse suivante mailto:service-clientele@support.fdjeux.net en leur indiquant " J'ai un Mac et je veux accéder au site de la Française des Jeux ". C'est vraie quoi... arrêtons la discrimination Informatique...


------------------
--- iMac G3 500 - 20Go/256Mo - Mac OS 9.1 et OSX ---


----------



## Elance (7 Juin 2001)

Au fait, parlez en à vos contacts Mac pour que aussi puisse ce plaindre au service Clientèle de la Française des jeux. 

Vive la révolution... Allez tous a la Bastille...A ca ira, ca ira, ca ira... lalalalalala

------------------
--- iMac G3 500 - 20Go/256Mo - Mac OS 9.1 et OSX ---


----------



## JediMac (7 Juin 2001)

J'ai eu le même réflexe, même si je n'irai jamais sur leur site. Mais c'est pour le principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Voici leur réponse : 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Bonjour,

Nous faisons suite à votre Email et nous vous remercions de l'intérêt que vous portez à notre site de jeux fdjeux.
Nous vous informons que nos services traitent actuellement votre demande et vous recevrez très prochainement les informations que vous avez sollicité.

Nous restons bien entendu à votre disposition pour toute information complémentaire :
Par Email : service-clientele@support.fdjeux.net
Par téléphone : 0 810 15 20 30 (prix appel local) de 8 heures à 22 heures du lundi au samedi et de 14 heures à 18 heures les dimanches et jours fériés
Par courrier : IBS-FDJEUX-Service Clientèle - BP 530 - 77005 MELUN CEDEX

A bientôt sur notre site.

Le Service Clientèle fdjeux<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a un mieux, ils annoncent que les services compétents s'occupent du probléme. Ben voyons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

j'ai écrit aussi... également par principe parce que leur site j'y ai jamais mis ma souris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à qui le tour ???

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

J'ai aussi écrit mais par pure solidarité ! depuis la suisse je risque pas de gagner grand chose !!!

m'enfin,... prochain !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

Aaaaargh les pourris !!!!!

ils m'ont envoyé le même mail que JediMac ! En moins d'une minute ! Les salauds, ils ont mis un répondeur automatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant je m'étais tué à faire un super message :

-------------------------------------------------
Mesdames, messieurs du service clientèle,

Je ne peux apparemment pas utiliser les services de votre site, qui n'a l'air de fonctionner que sur windows, ce système sans avenir, lent et buggé qui est malheureusement surutilisé par la masse qui n'y connait rien en informatique à cause d'un manque de communication. J'ai au moins fait l'effort d'éviter cette plateforme (ce qui n'est pas le cas de beaucoup d'autres personnes apparemment) et je suis consterné de voir qu'une société aussi importante que la votre n'ait pas le recul ni le professionnalisme nécessaires pour reconnaître l'existence d'autres plateformes, beaucoup plus productives et moins buggées, elles.

Toutefois, je mets beaucoup d'espoir en votre réaction en pensant que ce n'est qu'une erreur de jeunesse de votre part, et que la situation sera très vite rétablie. J'attends donc avec impatience la disponibilité de vos services sur Linux, Mac OS, et surtout Mac OS X.
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

pas de panique !
c'est effectivement un mail automatique que nous avons reçu (une sorte d'accusé de réception) ils précisent bien qu'ils traitent la demande... attendons de voir, après on pourra dire : 
"Aaaaargh les pourris !!!!!"



------------------
* The mystic revelation of touba.fall *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

Vous devriez recevopir 2 mails: l'accusé de récéption chez la francaise des jeux et celui la:

En réponse à votre mail, nous sommes au regret de vous informer que la solution technique choisie lors de la conception du projet devait être accessible au plus grand nombre.
Or aujourd'hui environ 8 % des utilisateurs possèdent un Machintosh, environ 92 % utilisent un PC.
De plus le Machintosh est généralement utilisé par les professionnels.
Pour le moment la solution technique retenue est donc le PC.

Un truc tout pret qu'ils envoyent dès qu'ils lisent le mot macintosh !!! et il y a pas quelques pourcents qui se perdent ? linux, unix, etc  ?

Mais c'est sûr c'est qu'ils sont pas tellement mac les pauvres, ils n'ont encore pas croisé l'illumination !


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

* Aaaaaaaaaargh les pourris !!!!!!! *

------------------
* The mystic revelation of touba.fall *


----------



## blues (7 Juin 2001)

et hop!! un message de plus à la francaise des jeux.....

------------------
jml


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

faut vraiment être taré pour pester contre un truc dont on a rien à foutre ! 
je me permets de le dire puisque j'ai écris aussi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non parce que je viens de revoir don Quichotte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est tout ! pfff... mmpffff... mmmmpfff...pffff.... mouuuhhh.... hi hi hi...©

------------------
_serigne Touba amùl morom ! akassaaaaaa..._


[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 07 Juin 2001).]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2001)

Et un de plus par solidarité...

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

France LOTO   Swiss LOTTO même combat.
==========================

Bienvenue à SWISS LOTTO via internet

Merci pour votre enregistrement. Vous pouvez dorénavant
jouer à SWISS LOTTO via internet. 7 jours par semaine et
24 heures par jour. Et vous gardez toujours une bonne vue
densemble de vos gains et des numéros joués!

Nous attachons une grande importance à la sécurité. Aussi 
les moyens de paiement de SWISS LOTTO font-ils appel aux
derniers développements de la technique.

Cest pourquoi vous ne pouvez actuellement effectuer des 
virements que via YellowNet ou au moyen dune carte de 
crédit SET.

Nous vous souhaitons « bonne chance ! » et espérons 
bientôt vous retrouver sur notre site web. 

Avec nos meilleures salutations.

*********************************************

Bonjour Monsieur

SWISS LOTTO via Internet a été optimé seulement pour Windows. De conséquence, le jeu avec un MAC n'est pas possible.
Nous pouvons seulement vous proposer d'utiliser un autre ordinateur pour jouer au SWISS LOTTO via Internet.
Si un jeu à été transmis, le montant est immédiatement débité du compte joueur.

Désolés de ne pas pouvoir vous donner de meilleures nouvelles, nous vous prions,  Monsieur, d'agréer nos salutations les meilleures.
Votre team de "SWISS LOTTO via Internet"

*********************************************
Merci de votre réponse, même si elle ne me satisfait pas du tout, pourquoi ignorer la communauté Mac, qui représente quand même, en Suisse 15% des ordinateurs. Vous ête certainement le seul site à ma connaissance à avoir de tels agissements, c'est de la discrimination gratuite, surtout pour les seniors qui ont de la peine à ce déplacer.
J'ai l'intention de faire connaître votre position dans la presse de  Suisse Romande et dans les forums adéquats grands publics.

En attendant je vous pries de me rembourser les 100 fr. versé sur mon compte.
*********************************************
&gt;La Française des jeux aime le Mac 
La société responsable des principaux jeux de loterie en France (comme le Loto) vient de lancer un site offrant des jeux similaires sur Internet. L'accès à ce site est impossible au Mac pour le moment. P. L., qui s'est plaint auprès de la société, a reçu le message suivant :

"Bonjour, Nous faisons suite à votre mail du 05/06/01 concernant l'accès sur le site.Nous vous informons que pour avoir accès au site, vous devez être équipé d'un ordinateur avec la configuration minimum suivante :

- Windows 9x ou Windows NT
- Navigateur : Internet Explorer 5.0 et versions ultérieures,
- Netscape 4.X
- Processeur : Pentium II ou équivalent
- Mémoire : 10 Mo d'espace disque dur disponible, 64 Mo RAM
- Carte vidéo : 4 Mo de mémoire

Par conséquent, nous sommes au regret de pouvoir vous accueillir sur notre site.



------------------


----------



## Muludovski (7 Juin 2001)

Finallement, j'en ai fait un nouvau. J'attends le feedback!!!

------------------
Dandy's and Apples Rule, OK?


----------



## JackSim (7 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Dis, [MAK]greg, tu permets que je fasse un copier-coller de ton mail, pour leur envoyer aussi?
Y risquent pas de tilter?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah, il faut combattre le mal par le mal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si eux ne se gênent pas pour automatiser leurs réponses, il n'y a pas de quoi se gêner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À mon avis il ne feront même pas le rapprochement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juin 2001)

Ca y est j'ai envoyé ma plainte.
Une de plus. Et je l'ai bien salée avec quelques explications techniques, histoire de leur faire comprendre qu'on est pas des moutons qui croient tout ce que les services techniques racontent en essayant de noyer le poisson.
Je leur ai surtout demandé de respecter l'esprit orginel d'internet, à savoir l'ouverture multiplateformes. C'est vrai quoi, y en a marre. Des types se fendent les neurones pour mettre au point un système qui abolit les différences entre les plateformes, et voilà que des zombies essaient de nous faire marcher au pas. Qu'ils aillent se faire pendre avec leur Windaube. Le jour où il ne reste que çà sur le marché, j'arrête l'informatique.


------------------
Killed by [MAK]


----------



## KillerDeMouches (8 Juin 2001)

Avec la quantité de solutions multiplateformes disponibles.. Je me demande vraiment pourquoi il y a encore des sites qui n'acceptent que windoze...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

Voici ma propositino de mail type, a faire suivre a tous les sites qui pausse probleme, celui de daft punk par exemple.

Je n'ai pas reussi a faire fonctionner vos jeux a partir de mon ordinateur un macintosch ous OS 9.
Je suis desesperer de constater que vous avez fais un site internet pour seulement une partie des internautes.
D'autant qu'il existe plein de solution qui fonctionne quelques soit le systeme d'exploitation de l'internaute qui vient sur votre site, flash et schokwave principalement.
Une tel discrimination est totalement inadmisible pour un site d'un organe officiel comme le votre.
Je ne voit aucune raison pour favorise tel ou tel systeme d'exploitation, quand on est sur internet on travail avec les normes d'internet celle du W3C (www.w3c.org) pas avec celles d'une SSII qui veut vous faire payer 2 million de francs un site qui n'en coute que 200 000 avec les technologie non proprietaires disponible sur internet.

Je suppose que pour vous Microsoft est une garantie de qualite et de compatibilite, je vous invite a verifier d'ou viennent tous les virus d'internet de ces dernieres annees ainsi qu'a verifier les problemes de compatibilite qui existe ne seraise qu'entre les produit Microsoft je ne vous parle meme pas de la compatibilite Microsoft / Autres editeurs.

Sur ce j'espere bientot aprendre que votre site utilisera sur internet les technologies d'internet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

Le pire c'est que toutes les autres loteries françaises fonctionnent très bien sur mac (emilio.com, bananalotto ...)...Et d'après ce que j'ai vu sur Pc, je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi ils ont interdit l'accès aux Macs.


----------



## gribouille (8 Juin 2001)

Vous pouvez faire de même avec M6... les solutions internet, chat etc proposées par cette chaine sont 100% anti Mac-Linux et autres...

j'ai fait en tout cas ma contrib envers la Fdjeux

Je crois qu'il serais bon ici de faire une manif pacifique (PAS DE SPAM) envers tout site commercial de ce genre 
et de créer un répertoire de ces sites qui ne proposent que des solutions portées pour Windows. et ainsi, de les contacter régulièrement  pour obtenir une ouverture vers nos systèmes.

Le ségrégation manifeste envers une minorité quelqu'elle soit est inadmissible.

Alors un petit mail sympas tout les mois envers les sites des sociétés qui trainent ou ne proposent pas de solutions envers les plateformes mac, linux etc de la part de chacun ici pourrais être une idée intéressante.

Peut être une rubrique chez MacG spéciale pour le problèmes rencontrés de ce genre serais sympas aussi... à voir nos Admins préférés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à suivre

------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

J'avais pas essayé swisstoto mais c'est pas mieur, moi je vois qu'une solution ! jouer au tribolo !


----------



## Muludovski (8 Juin 2001)

Dis, [MAK]greg, tu permets que je fasse un copier-coller de ton mail, pour leur envoyer aussi?
Y risquent pas de tilter?

------------------
Dandy's and Apples Rule, OK?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

Franchement les gars (et les filles), vous trouvez que ça vaut la peine de s'énerver pour ça ? Qui va regretter d'avoir acheter un mac parce qu'il ne peut pas aller sur le site de la française des jeux ? Sans vouloir faire de discrimination (positive), je crois que les gens qui achètent du mac ne font généralement pas partie des masses lobotomisées qui versent de l'argent à cette mafia d'état qu'est la française des jeux. Je lis aussi dans un des messages de ce forum que certains services de M6 ne sont pas accessibles depuis un Mac... Mon dieu ! Je ne vais pas pouvoir parler de Loft Story avec quelques adolescents boutonneux qui se pignolent sur les images de Loana en soutien gorge. Franchement les gars (et les filles), je crois qu'au contraire nous devrions remercier par mail les concepteurs de ces sites, qui sont certainement des afficionados du Mac pour nous éviter de tomber par hasard sur l'une de ces pages pourries...

Sans rancune, et que vive le Mac.

------------------
spl


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2001)

Assez d'accord avec spl !
Un peu marre de toute cette m... que l'on nous jette en pâture...
A propos : "se pignoler" ... je connaissais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 - j'ajoute l'expression à mon petit lexique perso.


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juin 2001)

Je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui vont sur le site de la Francaise des jeux, ou de M6, mais je tiens à ca que ce soit accessible à tous. Si on commence par un site, ca va se généraliser, et après Internet sera réservé au PC. Alors qu'au départ, Billou ne voulait pas en entendre parler ...
Je ferais remarquer que les chats de LibertySurf sont aussi fermés au Mac. C'est mon fournisseur d'accès principal, et je me plaint régulièrement au service technique ...


------------------
Killed by [MAK]


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2001)

Bon, pour en avoir le coeur net, je me suis connecté au site de la Francaise des jeux, via VirtualPC... non pas que j'aies l'intention d'utiliser ce site, mais sur le principe je pense dangereux de laisser se développer des sites inaccessibles à certains utlisateurs sous prétexte qu'ils ont choisi Linux, MacOS, PalmOS ou tout autre système d'exploitation.

Le site est développé en utilisant Java et des Applets Java (downloadés après contrôle de la configuration...)

Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi il y a une telle discrimination anti-Mac, anti-Linux, anti-Unix... c'est incohérent avec le principe même du langage JAVA!!!

J'en ai fait part au service clientèle de la FDJ et voici la réponse (quelque chose me dit, que notre action n'aura pas été inutile, et que l'accès pourrait être étendu aux Macs d'ici quelques temps):


Objet : RÚclamation utilisateurs Macintosh

Bonjour,

Suite Ó votre mail, nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser.
Actuellement, notre offre de jeux sur Internet est seulement accessible aux
 utilisateurs type PC.
Nous nous efforþons d'accro¯tre en permanence la qualitÚ de nos services et
 votre remarque a ÚtÚ prise en compte afin de sensibiliser l'ensemble de nos
 services pour amÚliorer constamment nos activitÚs.


Nous restons Ó votre disposition pour toute information complÚmentaire :
Par Email : service-clientele@support.fdjeux.net
Par tÚlÚphone : 0 810 15 20 30 (prix appel local) de 8 heures Ó 22 heures du
 lundi au samedi et de 14 heures Ó 18 heures les dimanches et jours fÚriÚs
Par courrier : IBS-FDJEUX-Service ClientÞle - BP 530 - 77005 MELUN CEDEX


Au moins, même si ce sont des réponses-type, ils répondent, et rapidement, alors que d'autres...(cf le site de la FNAC où pour écouter les extraits de CD en mp3 il faut également un PC sous Windows... vous pouvez toujours essayer de vous plaindre, ça ne fera pas avancer le schmilblick)


----------



## Télémac (9 Juin 2001)

Bonjour

Et oui de ci-de là la rengaine "et le droit de vie des minorités ?"

Sommes nous minoritaires, n'est ce pas un choix de vie je dirais plutôt :

- non à la pensée unique,

- vive le droit à la différence,

- oui au libre arbitre

Et en conclusion si mes options sont réfutées, je préfère avoir raison tout seul que tort avec tout le monde.

Bon d'ac, nous sommes en fin de semaine que diable il faut que je prépare mon chevoual pour charger quelques moulins windaub.(phonétiquement de la daube de vent !!! en français)

Vouali qui comprendra entre les lignes.

@+


----------



## JediMac (9 Juin 2001)

Pis faudrait pas exagérer non plus ! Que nous soyons minoritaires, certe, mais faut pas pousser, on a rien d'une minorité brimée. Ou alors que devrait dire les chrétiens en Inde, les Indiens du Chiapas, les arabes en France, etc. Y'a quand même d'autres causes plus urgentes et plus importantes à défendre que l'accès de certains sites interdits aux Macs. Donc un coup de gueule, oui, mais pour une mobilisation générale, mieux vaut trouver un meilleur sujet.

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## JediMac (9 Juin 2001)

Pis qui c'est qui restreint son service de messagerie aux seuls utilisateurs de Mac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## Api (9 Juin 2001)

Oulahhh! Là, je pense effectivement qu'Hurrican à levé un lièvre, et qu'il ne faudrait pas que cette pratique se généralise... En terme de coût, developper sur du multiplateforme exige de faire appel à des pros, et ça coûte cher...
Alors qu'en éliminant le problème compatibilité, ils peuvent se permettre de faire appel à des techniciens qui ne parlent que PC, et donc faire des économies.


----------



## mirando (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Or aujourd'hui environ 8 % des utilisateurs possèdent un Machintosh, environ 92 % utilisent un PC.
De plus le Machintosh est généralement utilisé par les professionnels.
Pour le moment la solution technique retenue est donc le PC.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


J'ai également écrit...et c'est étonnant pour des "Pros" qu'ils ne sachent pas écrire Macintosh sans faute d'orthographe...on comprend leurs capacités limitées en programmation...Je ne comprend pas bien les limites qu'il y a sur le Mac...je n'ai pas vu d'ActiveX...c'est que du Java.

[édité pour corriger le code UBB]

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 11 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2001)

Et bien apparemment la Française des Jeux aurait fini par retenir la leçon des mails répétés..   Non pas que fdjeux est maintenant compatible Mac, non non, il ne faut pas rêver, mais simplement car je leur ai moi aussi écrit et c'est cette réponse que j'ai obtenu :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Objet : Réclamation utilisateurs Macintosh

Bonjour,

Vous nous avez contactés afin de nous faire part, en tant qu'utilisateur
Macintosh, de l'impossibilité d'accéder à notre site de jeux fdjeux.
Actuellement, notre offre de jeux sur Internet est seulement accessible aux
utilisateurs type PC.
Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous en excuser. 
Nous nous efforçons d'accroître en permanence la qualité de nos services et
votre remarque a été prise en compte afin de sensibiliser l'ensemble de nos
services pour améliorer constamment nos activités.


Nous restons à votre disposition pour toute information complémentaire :
Par Email : service-clientele@support.fdjeux.net
Par téléphone : 0 810 15 20 30 (prix appel local) de 8 heures à 22 heures du
lundi au samedi et de 14 heures à 18 heures les dimanches et jours fériés
Par courrier : IBS-FDJEUX-Service Clientèle - BP 530 - 77005 MELUN CEDEX.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ils ont rectifié pour Machintosh ! (pardon Macintosh!) Comme quoi ça sert de les harceler un peu !

En passant MacGeneration cité sur Netloteries : http://www.netloteries.com/article.php?sid=513 

Ciao!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
cf le site de la FNAC où pour écouter les extraits de CD en mp3 il faut également un PC sous Windows... vous pouvez toujours essayer de vous plaindre, ça ne fera pas avancer le schmilblick<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il me semble pourtant que ça marchait avec realplayer.


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2001)

Salut à tous,
Tout d'abord, je voudrais préciser que les réonses de ces gens là prouvent leur bêtise, leur incompétences ou leur ostracisme... 
Pourquoi parce qu'aujourd'hui faire un développement conjoint MacOs, winmachin et même unix est d'une simplicité enfantine, encore faut il le vouloir et/ou être au courant...
Soit en Java et la portabilité est extrème, soit avec un AGL adapté... CQFD !...
Ensuite la (ou les) réponse(s) sur les part de marché respectives Mac/winmachin sont litéralement fausses et  tronquées:
- ils ne tiennent pas compte du marché domestique (individuel) mais de toutes les ventes dont celles aux sociétés, administrations, etc...
en domestique les parts sont différentes... 
- ils ne tiennent pas compte non plus de la substance "pouvoir d'achat" des pocesseurs respectifs...

Comment réagir: puisque la voie que vous avez exploré mène nulle part, il faut en trouver une ou deux autres:
- trouver les adresses e-mail des dirigeants de ces sociétés ou organisme et tourner vers eux nos mails
- faire comme les syndicats (souvents présents chez eux) montrer notre pouvoir de nuisance: faire du spam de masse dans toutes les boîtes email de ces sociétés
Avant un petit recencement de ces sociétés et mise au point d'un message à faire passer...

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*- faire comme les syndicats (souvents présents chez eux) montrer notre pouvoir de nuisance: faire du spam de masse dans toutes les boîtes email de ces sociétés*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh là,je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une solution qui fasse avancer les choses.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2001)

quote
posté à l'origine par greg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
cf le site de la FNAC où pour écouter les extraits de CD en mp3 il faut également un PC sous Windows... vous pouvez toujours essayer de vous plaindre, ça ne fera pas avancer le schmilblick
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Il me semble pourtant que ça marchait avec realplayer.

MEA CULPA!!
Je suis retourné sur le site de la FNAC, le téléchargement mp3 est désormais ouvert aux Macs également


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2001)

j'ai envie de tester un petit truc.... iCab permet d'envoyer une fausse signature, pour se faire passer pour un autre navigateur lorsque l'on accède à des sites qui teste le browser utilisé.

Par défaut iCab propose au choix les signatures suivantes:
iCab/2.5 (Macintosh;I;PPC)
Lynx/2.8 (compatible;iCab 2.5;Macintosh;I;PPC)
Mozilla/4.5 (compatible;iCab 2.5;Macintosh;I;PPC)

Mais on peut aussi entrer la signature de son choix, d'où mon idée...

Qui saurait quelle signature entrer pour faire croire au site fdjeux.net qu'on utilise InternetExplorer sous Windows ???

Car je suis curieux de charger leur applet java sur un Mac pour voir se qui se passe ensuite.


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Juin 2001)

IE5 PC sous Windows NT4 :

Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.01; Windows NT)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## lecorse53 (6 Février 2010)

merci,a elance depuis longtemps je cherchais l'adresse imail de la française des jeux,je vais pouvoir enfin car je trouve que le système des gains sont inadmissible .


----------

